
Co-founder of SideQuest (Shane Harris) on helping VR devs succeed [audio] - shafyy
https://anchor.fm/kosmosschool/episodes/11---Shane-Harris-SideQuest-on-the-future-of-SideQuest-and-helping-developers-succeed-eds9js
======
shafyy
Shane Harris is the co-founder of SideQuest. SideQuest helps gamers find and
install games and apps for the Oculus Quest that are not on the official Quest
store. SideQuest is growing in popularity and as of today has over 280,000
monthly active users.

Some of the things we talked about:

\- How SideQuest got started

\- Solving the discovery problem on SideQuest

\- Oculus Quest store curation strategy

\- Making SideQuest work as a business

\- Fighting piracy

\- Finding the best ways to support developers

\- Next use cases for VR after gaming

\- Future iterations of the Quest and other VR headsets

\- Oculus' potential plans to support indie devs more

\- Importance of social presence in multiplayer VR games

